# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2021



## joralentejano (1 Set 2021 às 12:08)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Set 2021 às 22:11)

Boa noite,

Durante o dia foi mais calmo, ainda se formaram uma trovoadas perto e ouviu-se uns trovões, mas dissipou-se tudo rápido. À conta do movimento da cut-off as trovoadas ligeiramente mais para sul ficaram meias estagnadas e não avançaram para norte.

Deixo aqui o link para o tópico que criei com os registos desta madrugada e também alguns de ontem, dia 31.





__





						Trovoada - Vista de Braga e Amares - 31 de Agosto e 1 de Setembro 2021
					

Já sentia falta de uns dias assim, passaram aí uns 2 meses e meio desde as últimas trovoadas :D. Pelas previsões estava a contar que pudesse haver alguma coisa de madrugada, mas nada como o que tivemos, a frequência de relâmpagos era impressionante, havia momentos em que eram praticamente...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2021 às 15:37)

Reflectividade do radar de Arouca para este episódio convectivo pré-outonal de três dias (31, 01 e 02):




Acumulados do dia 01:






Acumulados horários significativos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2021 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> Reflectividade do radar de Arouca para este episódio convectivo pré-outonal de três dias (31, 01 e 02):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo post, por acaso nem tinha gravado as imagens de radar, assim salvaste-me. 


Deixo um vídeo da trovoada de quarta-feira, o possível, gravado com o telemóvel, numa madrugada em que mal consegui pregar olho e tinha de trabalhar algumas horas depois. Mas valeu a pena.

Estava bastante longe, mas a frequência de relâmpagos chamava a atenção, pouco habitual especialmente durante a noite. No fim lá se aproximou um pouco e deu para ouvir uns belos roncos. A última assim com raios muito frequentes foi no ano passado em Maio, mas foi ao fim da tarde.


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2021 às 21:03)

Boa noite 
Mudança de tempo em perspectiva
Céu a ficar nublado 
24,0°C atuais 
59% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Set 2021 às 22:37)

Boa noite,

Vários aguaceiros a formarem-se. Já vi uns clarões para norte.


----------



## Gates (6 Set 2021 às 22:39)

Aguaceiro forte completamente inesperado mesmo agora...
Tem estado desde a hora de jantar a cair jma pingas, mas não antecipava esta chuvada.
21,5 graus. Sem vento.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2021 às 22:41)

Gates disse:


> Aguaceiro forte completamente inesperado mesmo agora...
> Tem estado desde a hora de jantar a cair jma pingas, mas não antecipava esta chuvada.
> 21,5 graus. Sem vento.


Também não estava à espera de uma chuvada assim tão cedo 
0,79 mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2021 às 00:00)

Já chove 
Acumulados de 2,5 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (7 Set 2021 às 01:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Vários aguaceiros a formarem-se. Já vi uns clarões para norte.


Bastante actividade ao largo da costa.

Última imagem do Euclid.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2021 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Embora não me tenha apercebido de nada, a madrugada foi generosa deixando um acumulado de 10,59 mm pelo Porto.
Neste momento não chove e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado. Estão 20,8 ºC.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2021 às 10:50)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva de madrugada
Acumulados de 13,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 22,2°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2021 às 10:02)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Alguma chuva de madrugada 
Acumulados de 1,3 mm
Temperatura atual de 21,2°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (8 Set 2021 às 12:04)

Por Paços de Ferreira chove bem e certinha há mais de uma hora.


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2021 às 01:02)

Já chove 
20,8°C


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2021 às 18:20)

Chuva moderada a fraca
Acumulados de 5,0 mm
Temperatura de 20,5°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Set 2021 às 21:56)

Dia de muita chuva , o acumulado vai em 27 mm .
Mês de setembro já com 60 mm.


----------



## Gates (9 Set 2021 às 23:14)

A chuva parou antes de jantar.
Estavam 20 graus às 20h.
Vento fraco mas junto ao mar um pouco mais forte.
Cheira a outono. Já arrumei a roupa de praia


----------



## qwerl (9 Set 2021 às 23:23)

E alguém consegue explicar aqueles acumulados a norte do rio Cávado ? 46.2mm numa hora, mais de 60mm num dia em que a maior parte dos modelos nem 2mm previa? E os acumulados estão coerentes com as estações em redor... Pena que o radar tenha falhado mesmo nessa altura...

Custa mesmo a acreditar, não se vê nada no radar de suspeito a essa hora, uma frente fraca quase sem atividade convectiva.

Por aqui (Esmoriz) *15.3mm* acumulados, também muito acima do previsto... choveu bastante por volta das 19/20h


----------



## Santofsky (10 Set 2021 às 10:26)

qwerl disse:


> E alguém consegue explicar aqueles acumulados a norte do rio Cávado ? 46.2mm numa hora, mais de 60mm num dia em que a maior parte dos modelos nem 2mm previa? E os acumulados estão coerentes com as estações em redor... Pena que o radar tenha falhado mesmo nessa altura...



Realmente muito estranho mesmo... 
Mesmo que o radar tenha falhado nada justifica esses acumulados tão grandes, uma vez que não havia qualquer atividade convetiva. A não ser que os pluviómetros tivessem algum tubo de escoamento da água lá dentro.


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2021 às 11:18)

O facto de ter chovido mais do que o modelado não é surpreendente, dada a natureza da massa de ar (praticamente tropical), portanto carregadíssima de humidade, que nestes casos não precisa de grande forçamento convectivo para "despejar" a água nas regiões onde existe orografia. Uma vez que essa mesma orografia não é representada de forma realista nos modelos (especialmente nos globais), este tipo de precipitação tende sempre a ser subestimado nas previsões, tal como ontem foi observado em bastantes áreas no Norte.

Ainda assim, diria que a real magnitude dos valores (especificamente nas estações identificadas como da rede CIM, por oposição às da rede propriamente dita do IPMA) não deixa de ser estranha, e a carecer de validação.


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2021 às 14:49)

A verdade é que nenhuma estação amadora, mesmo junto a essas estações, registou valores dessa ordem de grandeza. As mais chuvosas foram Arcoselo e Dornelas com 22,6mm e 25,4mm respetivamente.
Às vezes fico com dúvidas em alguns valores da rede do CIM. A estação do CIM do Mezio (Castro Daire), tinha sempre registos de precipitação muito elevados, e os dados deixaram de aparecer na página do IPMA. Deverá ter um problema de aferição, porque em termos de instalação, aparentemente está tudo bem.

Em contra partida, continuam os entupimentos crónicos nas EMAs do IPMA. Assim logo à primeira vista temos entupido o udómetro de Cabril, Monção, Miranda do Douro, Arouca e Coimbra (Bencanta).


----------



## qwerl (10 Set 2021 às 17:47)

rozzo disse:


> O facto de ter chovido mais do que o modelado não é surpreendente, dada a natureza da massa de ar (praticamente tropical), portanto carregadíssima de humidade, que nestes casos não precisa de grande forçamento convectivo para "despejar" a água nas regiões onde existe orografia. Uma vez que essa mesma orografia não é representada de forma realista nos modelos (especialmente nos globais), este tipo de precipitação tende sempre a ser subestimado nas previsões, tal como ontem foi observado em bastantes áreas no Norte.
> 
> Ainda assim, diria que a real magnitude dos valores (especificamente nas estações identificadas como da rede CIM, por oposição às da rede propriamente dita do IPMA) não deixa de ser estranha, e a carecer de validação.



Boa tarde,

Sim, é verdade, e o facto é que por aqui, ao nível do mar, também aconteceu chover mais do que estava previsto, o que até é normal acontecer à entrada do Outono, tendo em conta os elevados valores de água precipitável. Mas mesmo assim, 46mm numa hora é um valor extremamente elevado e, penso eu, praticamente impossível alcançar na ausência de atividade convectiva significativa (aliás, a frente tinha muito pouca expressão em altitude). Provavelmente os valores disparatados terão sido mesmo um problema da rede CIMacredito mais rapidamente em valores na ordem dos 15/20mm numa hora

----------
Hoje tudo sossegado, períodos de céu muito nublado, vento fraco e *21.7ºC*. De noite ainda acumulou *0.2mm.*


----------



## RP20 (10 Set 2021 às 21:17)

AnDré disse:


> A verdade é que nenhuma estação amadora, mesmo junto a essas estações, registou valores dessa ordem de grandeza. As mais chuvosas foram Arcoselo e Dornelas com 22,6mm e 25,4mm respetivamente.
> Às vezes fico com dúvidas em alguns valores da rede do CIM. A estação do CIM do Mezio (Castro Daire), tinha sempre registos de precipitação muito elevados, e os dados deixaram de aparecer na página do IPMA. Deverá ter um problema de aferição, porque em termos de instalação, aparentemente está tudo bem.
> 
> Em contra partida, continuam os entupimentos crónicos nas EMAs do IPMA. Assim logo à primeira vista temos entupido o udómetro de Cabril, Monção, Miranda do Douro, Arouca e Coimbra (Bencanta).


Para comprovar melhor o que dizes, basta comparar os valores de Braga. Tudo bem que há situações de aguaceiros que pode haver diferenças dessas mas não era o caso. Foi uma frente o que não justifica os valores tão dispares.


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2021 às 15:27)

Boa tarde 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
27,3°C
63% hr
1016 hPa

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2021 às 20:16)

Boas,

por aqui dia quente e abafado sempre com alguma nebulosidade presente.

Mínima de *17.8ºc* e máxima de *29.9ºc.*

Neste momento 21.7ºc vento fraco e 75%HR.
Poente colorido há momentos, veremos o que nos reservam os próximos dias em termos de instabilidade .


----------



## Litos (13 Set 2021 às 07:22)

Bom dia!! A minha vista para sul!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JPTeles (13 Set 2021 às 07:29)

Bom dia! Por Ovar, chove. Pelas 6.45 deu uma chovada enorme e relampejou um pouco, mas nada de especial. Vamos ver o que nos aguarda o resto do dia. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 07:36)

Bom dia, 

chove com gotas enormes neste momento 

19.5ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2021 às 09:24)

Bom dia 
Chuva ao início da manhã 
Acumulados de 3,0 mm
19,6°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2021 às 12:58)

Boas tardes,

Para já é praticamente isto o que há a relatar aqui pelo Porto...
  


O dia segue com céu muito nublado e 0,99 mm acumulados. Vamos lá ver se isto anima!


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 13:26)

Fraco, muito fraco por aqui, apenas  1 mm acumulado e nada de trovoada, nem ao longe... 

À semelhança de outros Distritos o Porto está em alerta laranja/amarelo por precipitação/trovoadas  e trovoadas frequentes e concentradas (  laranja até às 15 horas) a partir das 15 h passa a amarelo.








Já não falta muito para o alerta larajna acabar, e não se vê nada de especial no radar...nem para aqui nem em nenhuma região do País... 

Semrpe muito imprevisíveis estas situações de instabilidade, mas nunca pensei que fosse tão soft, é que isto nem alerta verde é..pelo menos para aqui... nem um trovãozinho para "amostra"? 

Veremos as próximas horas/dias


----------



## guimeixen (13 Set 2021 às 13:43)

Snifa disse:


> Fraco, muito fraco por aqui, apenas  1 mm acumulado e nada de trovoada, nem ao longe...
> 
> À semelhança de outros Distritos o Porto está em alerta laranja/amarelo por precipitação/trovoadas  e trovoadas frequentes e concentradas (  laranja até às 15 horas) a partir das 15 h passa a amarelo.
> 
> ...



Para aqui para o norte o melhor caso haja alguma coisa seria a partir do meio/fim da tarde e também durante a noite/madrugada. Por exemplo, Arpege, Arome, WRF, nada previam de especial para esta madrugada e manhã. Aliás nem sei porquê que o IPMA colocou o aviso laranja para os distritos aqui do norte.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 13:48)

guimeixen disse:


> Aliás nem sei porquê que o IPMA colocou o aviso laranja para os distritos aqui do norte.



Ia precisamente referir isso, a haver aviso laranja seria mais para a tarde e início da noite, isto porque, em termos de convecção já se sabe que, em princípio, ela é sempre mais forte no período da tarde com a ajuda do aquecimento diurno.

Também não entendo o aviso laranja a começar logo às 8:44 da manhã e a terminar precisamente à hora em que seria de começar a ocorrer  ( caso ocorresse) para já, não se vIslumbra nenhuma convecção, nem um cumulonimbo para lavar as vistas..  Um aviso laranja já tem alguma gravidade.


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2021 às 15:43)

Abertas de sol 
Vamos ver se as trovoadas aparecem
Temperatura de 27,1°C
66% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (13 Set 2021 às 15:46)

Já estão a surgir no litoral galego, junto à fronteira lusa. 
E no litoral oeste a norte de Lisboa.
Vão surgir como cogumelos.


----------



## JPTeles (13 Set 2021 às 16:42)

Boa tarde! Este dia para já está a ser uma desilusão, mas parece que vai ficar animado. A sudeste de Ovar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 16:43)

Aqui já ronca


----------



## JPTeles (13 Set 2021 às 16:54)

Por Ovar apenas chove. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 17:01)

Lá vai ela. Trovões bem frequentes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 17:17)

Agora é a sul:


----------



## JPTeles (13 Set 2021 às 17:20)

Acabou de cair um dilúvio em Ovar. Ouviram-se alguns roncos ao longe. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPTeles (13 Set 2021 às 17:30)

A norte de Ovar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A sul de Ovar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 17:41)

A sul está um belo monstro!!


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 17:48)

Ronco distante vindo de SE agora mesmo 

Algo abafado com 25.0ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 17:58)

Passou de raspão. Ao aproximar tb acalmou um pouco a trovoada.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Set 2021 às 18:10)

Não consegui apanhar a célula a chegar, já só quando ela estava mesmo quase em cima. Neste momento vai-se ouvindo alguns trovões e vê-se um arco-íris.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 18:16)

Chuvada pelo Porto neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2021 às 18:16)

Pelo Porto finalmente alguma animação a aproximar-se 
Edit: também chove bem por aqui


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 18:41)

Mais de 20 mm na estação de Braga do CIM das 5 às 6


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 18:51)

Dois vídeos:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2021 às 19:00)

Uma foto de há pouco:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2021 às 19:10)

Já se ouvem tambores...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 19:14)

Trovoada em aproximação ao Porto.


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2021 às 19:32)

Chuva forte por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2021 às 19:40)

7,2 mm acumulados 
Grande carga de água 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 19:44)

Por aqui também já ouvi uns roncos.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 19:50)

Inundações provocam caos no trânsito em Braga.​
*As chuvas intensas desta segunda-feira inundaram vários locais na cidade de Braga, sobretudo na Zona do Braga Parque, onde há vários automóveis imobilizados.*

Os bombeiros locais e a Proteção Civil foram chamados a vários locais.

A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) alertou para o risco de cheias e inundações em todo o país.



















						Inundações provocam caos no trânsito em Braga
					

As chuvas intensas desta segunda-feira inundaram vários locais na cidade de Braga, sobretudo na Zona do Braga Parque, onde há vários automóveis imobilizados.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Set 2021 às 19:51)

Por aqui meia dúzia de trovões por volta das 17h mas mais nada.


----------



## Litos (13 Set 2021 às 20:05)

Por Vila do Conde meia dúzia de trovões, um ou dois mais fortes, chuva forte! E um corte de energia!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2021 às 20:09)

8,0 mm acumulação 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 20:23)

Que carga de água caiu agora!


----------



## supercell (13 Set 2021 às 20:52)

Por Oliveira do Bairro já passou um forte aguaceiro com trovoada forte. Agora nova célula se aproxima com trovoada igualmente forte....


----------



## Gates (13 Set 2021 às 23:12)

Grande molha antes das 20h a sair do ginásio. 
Em 50 metros fiquei encharcado... 
ainda tenho as cenas de praia na bagageira do carro e já chove assim?


----------



## guimeixen (13 Set 2021 às 23:16)

Ainda deu para este registo da trovoada a passar perto, só faltava ali um raio 
Foi pena não ter conseguido apanhar a shelf cloud.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2021 às 23:41)

Gates disse:


> Grande molha antes das 20h a sair do ginásio.
> Em 50 metros fiquei encharcado...
> ainda tenho as cenas de praia na bagageira do carro e já chove assim?



E tens bem, ainda hoje deve ter estado um bom dia de praia. Esta ainda não é aquela chuva outonal.


Entretanto há pouco fui lá fora e vi um clarão mesmo muito distante vindo do topo das células que estão a oeste.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Set 2021 às 00:41)

Por aqui, céu estrelado.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2021 às 12:02)

Bom dia 
Pelo grande Porto céu nublado 
22,8°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2021 às 13:39)

Boas,

Mais uma mão cheia de nada pelo Porto; está a ser verdadeiramente dinâmico e interessante este evento meteorológico pelo Porto...

  

Tá visto que o escudo lisboeta tem influência direta na Invicta... 

0 mm acumulados, 24,2 ºC e 63% de HR neste momento.


----------



## JPTeles (14 Set 2021 às 13:42)

Agora, chove a potes em Ovar. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPTeles (14 Set 2021 às 13:52)

Ovar neste momento (SO)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2021 às 15:30)

Boas,
chove bem pelo Porto neste momento e pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão muito ao longe .

22.3ºc actuais e 1.4 mm acumulado em pouco tempo.


----------



## tesla (14 Set 2021 às 15:32)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> chove bem pelo Porto neste momento e pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão muito ao longe .
> 
> 22.3ºc actuais e 1.4 mm acumulado em pouco tempo.


Confirmo trovoada na zona de Oliveira de Azeméis e São João da Madeira.
Chove a potes


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2021 às 15:34)

EDIT:  grande trovao agora! 

Chove com gotas grossas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2021 às 15:41)

Nuvens muito estáticas, chove com intensidade e trovoada a acompanhar 

Rain rate actual 38.6 mm/h.


----------



## JPTeles (14 Set 2021 às 15:43)

A este/sudeste de Ovar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2021 às 15:46)

Grande relâmpago a ESE


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2021 às 16:04)

Chuva 
Trovoada ao longe

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2021 às 16:07)

Trovão mesmo aqui por cima, continua a chover bem  com gotas grossas, 7.2 mm e a subir


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2021 às 16:15)

Carga de água 
5,9 mm acumulados 
20,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2021 às 16:31)

10,2 mm
A subir 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (14 Set 2021 às 16:37)

Bem escuro para sul com shelf cloud a começar a formar-se!


----------



## Cadito (14 Set 2021 às 16:38)

Muita chuva por aqui também e com gotas grossas.


----------



## JPTeles (14 Set 2021 às 16:39)

Mas que dilúvio aqui em Ovar. Já lá vão 40 minutos... As ruas já estão a encher. A continuar assim vai haver graves problemas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (14 Set 2021 às 16:46)

A sul de Vila do Conde neste momento!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (14 Set 2021 às 16:50)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (14 Set 2021 às 16:58)

Brutal shelf cloud a S/SW!  






[/url]





[/url]


----------



## Litos (14 Set 2021 às 17:17)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elucidem-me malta!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Set 2021 às 17:25)

Que chuvada agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2021 às 17:29)

Outra vez por cima de Braga.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2021 às 17:53)

18,2 mm acumulados 
Continua a chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (14 Set 2021 às 18:19)

Viva. 
Valente intemperie aqui por Braga novamente. Já ontem aconteceu o mesmo. 
A quantidade de água que caiu ao ponto da drenagem daqui do prédio não aguentar e andar na varanda feito pato com  alguidar na mão e a escorrer água senão entrava pela casa a dentro. 

Mais calmo por agora


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2021 às 19:35)

A chuva já parou, *18.8 mm* acumulados.

Neste momento 18.0ºc vento fraco e 93% HR.

Setembro segue com *51.4 mm* e o ano hidrológico com a média feita *1213,8 mm* acumulados.

Está bastante escuro para Oeste e Noroeste.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2021 às 20:12)

Snifa disse:


> A chuva já parou, *18.8 mm* acumulados.
> 
> Neste momento 18.0ºc vento fraco e 93% HR.
> 
> ...


Setembro, setembro segue com 51,4 mm... saudades das férias? 

Aqui por estes lados o acumulado é menor, 13,79 mm. Aquando do grosso da precipitação estava por Matosinhos e caiu bem forte por lá, acompanhada por um belo festival de bombos! 

18,4 ºC agora e céu muito nublado com abertas.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2021 às 20:14)

Litos disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uma bonita shelf cloud 
Há muito que não vejo uma ao vivo!


----------



## Litos (14 Set 2021 às 20:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Uma bonita shelf cloud
> Há muito que não vejo uma ao vivo!



Olha, calhou-me a mim!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2021 às 11:59)

Bom dia,

O dia começou com nevoeiro que ainda demorou a dissipar. Neste momento continua com muitas nuvens com o sol a espreitar de vez enquando.
Merelim vai com 62,5mm este mês e Braga CIM com 105,7mm se não me enganei a somar. 5km de distância e 43mm de diferença.
Tanto no dia 13 como ontem, dia 14, as células afetaram bem mais o centro da cidade.

Da célula de ontem ainda ouvi alguns trovões quando ela estava mais longe e ainda houve um mais intenso um bocado quando ela já estava perto mas não passou disso.
Alguns registos de ontem:





























Pequeno vídeo de quando a shelf cloud já estava a passar por cima, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade e temperatura a descer rápido.
Nota-se bem a velocidade das nuvens e houve momentos que ela tocou lá topo onde estava.


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2021 às 12:12)

Bom dia 
O dia começou com algum sol
Ainda choveu de madrugada e início da manhã 
Acumulados de 7,4 mm
Agora estão abertas de sol 
23,3°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 12:13)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O dia começou com nevoeiro que ainda demorou a dissipar. Neste momento continua com muitas nuvens com o sol a espreitar de vez enquando.
> Merelim vai com 62,5mm este mês e Braga CIM com 105,7mm se não me enganei a somar. 5km de distância e 43mm de diferença.
> ...


Espetacular!!


----------



## qwerl (15 Set 2021 às 12:53)

Bom dia,

A reportar de Grijó, quando pouco já esperava do evento por cá, sou presenteado com uma noite de chuva torrencial. Principalmente entre as 4h30 e as 6h choveu a potes, com um acumulado gordo de *49.5mm* durante esse período (dados da estação mais próxima).

O dia de ontem foi também muito acima das espetativas. Uma tarde de chuva constante, por vezes torrencial, presenteou com um acumulado de *42.5mm. *O mês já leva 125.7mm, muito acima da média 

Por agora tudo calmo, céu parcialmente nublado e *21.7ºC*


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2021 às 01:54)

Deixo aqui uma foto dos dias anteriores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Set 2021 às 12:53)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia de chuva , já acumulou 2 mm.

Setembro segue com um acumulado de 81 mm .


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2021 às 15:30)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca por Gondomar 
20,9°C atuais 
86% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2021 às 18:06)

Abertas de sol
Acumulados de 1,1 mm
Temperatura atual de 20,2°C
81% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2021 às 20:30)

Boa noite,

O dia começou com tudo tapado, mas depois começou a abrir a meio da manhã e tivemos algum sol. Depois da 13h já estava tudo tapado outra vez e a chover certinho. Para o fim da tarde já tínhamos sol outra vez com o céu quase limpo a pôr do sol. Foi uma frente relâmpago, tal a velocidade com que passou. 
Braga CIM acumulou 5,3mm.

Está fresco, 17,2°C agora e acompanhado de algum vento de NW.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2021 às 20:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Espetacular!!


Obrigado @Tiagolco!


----------



## guimeixen (22 Set 2021 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

Alguma chuva  e vento de NE agora. Também foi visível muita virga.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2021 às 15:50)

Boas tardes,

Ambiente tempestuoso pelo Porto, com vento mas sem chuva para já. Muita virga e algumas _mammatus_ há pouco.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2021 às 16:31)

Algumas fotos de há pouco:


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2021 às 16:49)

Por Gondomar 
Céu tempestuoso 
Virga e dia ventoso 

Praia fluvial de zebreiros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Set 2021 às 18:42)

Houve umas horas que houve instabilidade e as nuvens desenvolviam se rapidamente originando alguns aguaceiros e depois começou a dissipar. 

Enviado do meu BLA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2021 às 19:52)

Bastante escuro a Sul de Aveiro, penso que a célula progride lentamente para Norte.

Avistam-se clarões a Sul...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Set 2021 às 21:34)

Boas,

Visível agora mesmo clarões alaranjados a SUL ( embora bastante distantes)


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Set 2021 às 21:44)

Belo relâmpago


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2021 às 21:53)

Começa a chover e também são visíveis clarões difusos a Sul @Joaopaulo , provavelmente das células na zona de Leiria.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2021 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

por aqui céu nublado com 18.7ºc actuais, vento fraco de E e 68% HR.

Ao amanhecer ainda caíram umas pingas, o céu estava bastante suave, pouca textura fruto da precipitação e com um pequeno arco íris:


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2021 às 09:50)

Acabou por não passar de uma chuva fraca por Aveiro. Neste momento o céu está nublado e caem umas pingas


----------



## skinnedpt (23 Set 2021 às 11:34)

Da última trovoada em vale de cambra.

Vejam que vale a pena //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/614c58095358e/VID-20210922-WA0004.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-N986B através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2021 às 13:06)

O céu começa a escurecer a Sul, a chuva não deve demorar


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Set 2021 às 13:29)

O sol brilha por cá, e está bem forte! Para sul bastante mais escuro


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2021 às 14:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O sol brilha por cá, e está bem forte! Para sul bastante mais escuro


Penso que pelo Porto e a Norte podem ser afetados à tarde pelas células em desenvolvimento na orla do braço de nebulosidade da depressão.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2021 às 16:53)

Já chove pelo Porto e foi audível um trovão, céu ameaçador:


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2021 às 16:53)

Boas,

Acabou de passar uma pequena _shelf cloud_ aqui por cima  Trouxe foi muito pouca chuva, uns borrifos apenas, e nada de trovoada.

Edit: @Snifa não ouvi nada! Agora sim, a chover com mais vontade


----------



## guimeixen (23 Set 2021 às 16:59)

Acabei de ver um raio nuvem-solo para SE!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2021 às 17:07)

Boas,

bela escuridão a sul/este. O sol ainda brilha o que dá sempre aquele contraste.

Ainda não ouvi trovoada


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2021 às 17:26)

Cheirinho bom a terra molhada 
Continua a chuva fraca; a imagem de radar é enganadora. Temperatura em queda.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Set 2021 às 17:39)

Céu todo turbulento a S e SE!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2021 às 17:58)

Fotografias tiradas e enviadas por Carlos Seabra, do Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro.


----------



## Tmsf (23 Set 2021 às 18:02)

Aqui vamos numa bela regadela já há cerca de 1 hora


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2021 às 18:49)

Céus bonitos por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2021 às 18:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias tiradas e enviadas por Carlos Seabra, do Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro.


Mais logo também coloco algumas


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2021 às 18:59)

Já chove por Gondomar 
1,6 mm acumulados 
Temperatura em queda 
18,6°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2021 às 19:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Edit: @Snifa não ouvi nada! Agora sim, a chover com mais vontade



A mim pareceu-me, de facto, ter ouvido, mas devia ser algum avião, embora o som não fosse muito parecido com avião.... 

Pouca chuva por aqui, apenas *1.4 mm* acumulados.

Neste momento 17.5ºc , vai chovendo fraco.

Há pouco foram visíveis algumas Mammatus:


----------



## João Pedro (23 Set 2021 às 21:35)

Boas,

Cá ficam alguns registos de hoje à tarde, antes durante e depois da passagem da _shelf cloud_. "Magrinha", mas lá deu para animar a tarde 














































Tudo calmo agora. O acumulado foi de apenas 2,21 mm. A temperatura mantém-se relativamente estável desde a tarde; 17,9 ºC agora.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Set 2021 às 05:39)

Bastantes flashadas para os lados do Mar.


----------



## Stinger (24 Set 2021 às 09:10)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Bastantes flashadas para os lados do Mar.


Para o lado do mar estava escuro, por aqui está sol e para sul pouco nublado 

Enviado do meu BLA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Set 2021 às 14:25)

Trovão audível há pouco. 


Sol a brilhar mas a O/NO está bem escuro.


A SE aproximam-se mais células.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2021 às 14:28)

Trovão também audível aqui.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2021 às 15:09)

Vários trovões audíveis e shelf cloud brutal!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Set 2021 às 15:13)

Ui que bela tempestade se pôs aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Set 2021 às 15:18)




----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2021 às 15:30)

Chove bem agora acompanhado de alguns trovões.

A trovoada a chegar com uma fantástica shelf cloud:


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2021 às 15:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Fabulosas!






Alguma actividade eléctrica a iniciar-se:


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2021 às 15:37)

guimeixen disse:


> Chove bem agora acompanhado de alguns trovões.
> 
> A trovoada a chegar com uma fantástica shelf cloud:


Espectacular! Em que direcção?


----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2021 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular! Em que direcção?



Obrigado! A primeira SE e as outras duas ESE.
_____________

Já se está a afastar. Chove moderado e ainda se ouvem alguns trovões.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2021 às 19:23)

Boas,

por aqui dia sem chuva mínima de *17.8ºc* e máxima *23.7ºc* .

Neste momento 19.8ºc , céu com alguma nebulosidade.

A única chuva de hoje foi visível ao início do dia, com um aguaceiro  intenso, que já estava sobre o mar e que a dada altura "largou" um belo relâmpago nuvem/solo que infelizmente foi só um e não apanhei:








Radar na altura:


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2021 às 22:10)

Formam-se células com atividade elétrica na frente que irá afetar principalmente o Norte e Centro durante a noite! Deverá ser uma noite animada para estas áreas!


----------



## Stinger (24 Set 2021 às 22:16)

Já vi um clarão da célula para os lados de espinho 

Enviado do meu BLA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2021 às 22:34)

Relâmpagos a Oeste.... O radar está interessante....


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Set 2021 às 00:03)

Andam uns roncos por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2021 às 00:05)

Vai trovejando pelo Porto, bem mais cedo do que o previsto


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2021 às 00:27)

Trovão 
Ouvi 
Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Set 2021 às 00:28)

Vários clarões e trovões a W/SW


----------



## skinnedpt (25 Set 2021 às 00:29)

Santa maria da feira, caiu agora um aqui mesmo perto. Já está a a mais de uma hora a cair aqui na zona de maceda no mar.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Set 2021 às 02:17)

Chuva forte em Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (25 Set 2021 às 02:32)

Chove copiosamente há meia hora em Gaia.
Desde a meia-noite que também troveja bastante.


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2021 às 02:41)

Chuva forte por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2021 às 04:38)

12,1 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (25 Set 2021 às 06:17)

Chove com média/grande intensidade há várias horas. Os acumulados creio que andarão pelos 30 mm+ neste momento.


----------



## Tmsf (25 Set 2021 às 06:56)

Que grande rega... Já há várias horas sempre certinha


----------



## Stinger (25 Set 2021 às 07:50)

Chuva forte durante várias horas, lordelo inundado, n14 alagada, as ruas pareciam rios autênticos.

De momento não chove no Porto 

Enviado do meu BLA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2021 às 07:56)

Bom dia,

muita água esta noite, várias horas de chuva intensa e com trovoada.

*51.8 mm* acumulados por aqui ( *102,9 mm *este mês)

16.5ºc actuais , vento fraco e 95% HR.

Várias estações do Porto acima dos 50 mm.

As mais perto daqui:

ISEP: *55.2 mm*

DMPC ( Bombeiros Sapadores do Porto )  *54.8 mm.*

De momento não chove, céu encoberto.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2021 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Noite bem animada pelo Porto e arredores. Acordei algumas vezes ao som da chuva e da trovoada, mas nem me consegui levantar 
Acumulados bem generosos; e já faziam falta.
A minha estação de referência regista 65,61 mm.

A estação junto ao mar, perto do Castelo do Queijo, regista um valor ainda um pouco mais alto: 71,7 mm
E na Senhora da Hora uns incríveis 98,09 mm, mas não sei até que ponto será fiável esta estação.

IPMA sem estações a registar precipitação no Porto... 

Edit:
A ver pelas últimas imagens de radar, nota-se claramente a linha de precipitação mais forte no alinhamento Castelo do Queijo–Senhora da Hora. A ter-se repetido o padrão ao longo da madrugada, os valores registados nos dois locais poderão até não estar muito longe da realidade.


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2021 às 10:50)

Noite muita chuva 
Alguma trovoada 
Acumulados de 24,7 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (25 Set 2021 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,

Choveu bem durante a noite, Merelim antes de falhar ia com 18,3mm e este mês vai com 94,6mm. Braga CIM acumulou 27,2mm e vai com 162,1mm este mês.

Partilho em baixo uns registos da trovoada de ontem. Foi fantástico ver a shelf cloud aproximar-se ao mesmo tempo que se ouvia os trovões.


----------



## Spak (25 Set 2021 às 20:54)

Fotos espectaculares.

Em que zona? 

Enviado do meu SM-A526B através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (26 Set 2021 às 10:44)

Spak disse:


> Fotos espectaculares.
> 
> Em que zona?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A526B através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!

Foi em Braga.


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2021 às 12:00)

Chuva fraca / chuvisco 
Acumulados de 3,0 mm 
18,4°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2021 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada pelo Porto, 6,10 mm acumulados.
Setembro segue com 122,95 mm.

Começa agora a querer clarear; à tarde já se deverá voltar a ver o sol.
18,2 ºC e 90% de HR neste momento.


----------

